# keeps biting tail



## KKvizslamom (Jun 25, 2012)

My 1year old male V keeps biting his tail. He has been at for 3 days now. He was given his regular monthly does of heartguard and vectra 3D on April 3rd. We have always used these meds and never had a problem. I bathed him the day after the vectra treatment in hopes of helping him, but he is still at it.
He can't seem to focus on anything without stopping to turn around and bite or lick at the end of his tail. He also seems to be stopping and just sitting a lot. He just sits there and whimpers. It is so strange. I've never seen this behavior. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

What part of his tail? Base or tip? My bites at the base as a result of food allergies. Is the tail docked? If not and the tip is irritated, does he have "happy tail"?


----------



## KKvizslamom (Jun 25, 2012)

Its the tip of the tail. His tail is docked. It does not look irritated and I can't find anything under the fur that shows irritation. If he isn't being distracted by it he otherwise seems like a happy pup.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Hm. I don't have experience with this but it might be a neurotic behavior developing. I'm sure someone else will chime in.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds to me like there is definitely some kind of irritation going on there. It might or might not be related to his recent meds. Maybe an allergy is developing. If it goes on too much longer, I'd ask his Vet to have a look at it, just to try to help the poor boy!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Could he be allergic to fleas? Some dogs, even with prevention will do what your describing. One bite sends them to full itch mode at the site of the bite.
My sister has a setter that will claw herself up if she gets a flea bite.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Mine never noticed he has one, yet :


----------



## Brandi G (Apr 21, 2020)

KKvizslamom said:


> My 1year old male V keeps biting his tail. He has been at for 3 days now. He was given his regular monthly does of heartguard and vectra 3D on April 3rd. We have always used these meds and never had a problem. I bathed him the day after the vectra treatment in hopes of helping him, but he is still at it.
> He can't seem to focus on anything without stopping to turn around and bite or lick at the end of his tail. He also seems to be stopping and just sitting a lot. He just sits there and whimpers. It is so strange. I've never seen this behavior. Has anyone experienced this?


Hi KKvizslamom. I am hopeful you'll see this message, as I know this thread was from 7 years ago. We have a 2.5 year old Vizsla Izzy and we are experiencing the exact same symptoms after administering Vectra 3D, which we have used before. Can you possibly let me know if you see this and if you found any resolution to these symptoms? Thank you so much. Best, Brandi


----------

